# What to choose?



## chandlay275 (27/7/15)

I would like some input on what is a good device to buy. 
I am new to this mods thing but been valine for a while. 
I'm looking at getting a eVic VT or a subbox kit, whar should I choose?
Where should I get it from price wise and with good service.? 
What are good juices to buy that give a good after smell? I'm using the topq flavours at the moment but they don't smell too good once the room is closed and been smoking for a couple of hours 


Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (27/7/15)

chandlay275 said:


> I would like some input on what is a good device to buy.
> I am new to this mods thing but been valine for a while.
> I'm looking at getting a eVic VT or a subbox kit, whar should I choose?
> Where should I get it from price wise and with good service.?
> ...



Welcome to the forum.

Yes, *smoking* does tend to make a room smell bad.* Vaping*, on the other hand, does not.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## chandlay275 (27/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Yes, *smoking* does tend to make a room smell bad.* Vaping*, on the other hand, does not.


I mean vaping 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/7/15)

Hahaha.......just pulling your leg dude.

I think the anyone of those two devices is a good choice, but I think most people will tell you to get the subox.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Between the evic vt and the Subox I would lean towards the Subox for its ease of use and simplicity. Just remember to grab a high drain 18650 battery (2 are better) while you're there as the Subox doesn't come with one.

The juice question however is a tough one, virtually impossible to answer. My advice would be to browse through the juice reviews section of the forum and see what sparks your interest. Or just grab a bottle or two of whatever sounds good from the vendor you decide to buy your mod from

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chandlay275 (27/7/15)

But that will make the subbox more expensive then the eVic VT and how easy is the eVic VT to learn to use? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (27/7/15)

It actually not difficult to learn to use, just an extra set of setting for the temp part. but the subox does feel easier and I personally prefers the subtank over the ego one mega (tank wise) 

best of two worlds would be subtank with temp coil and a temp mod... but that also does mean few extra cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

If you're looking at Vape quality between the Subtank mini with the Subox and the Ego One Mega that comes with the Evic VT kit, the Subtank blows the latter out of the water. The Ego One Mega isn't rubbish, just miles behind the Subtank. The Subtank is also a lot more versatile and user friendly, refilling is a breeze and you have the option of replacing coils or building your own, right out of the box.

But as @Lim says, if you get some Temp Control coils for the Subtank and put that on the Evic it would make for a really great combo, but yes, at a slightly higher price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

